# PX-4 Storm Compact ... is this possible?



## TheLefty (May 13, 2019)

Hi ...

I bought a Storm full size 4 months ago. I love the gun. Being a lefty, the lefty safety has really spoiled me. Love the way it feels, fires, all of it. I carry it with a shoulder holster. Then came spring into summer and wearing sport jackets isn't as practical (given 90 F and 90% humidity), so I went looking for a smaller chassis to use with an ankle holster. While looking, the salesman put the PX-4 Storm *Compact* in my hand. Wow, is there such a thing as love at first grip? It felt like the perfect gun. Of course, finding one to test fire is almost impossible. But ... can a gun's feel in your hand increase accuracy? (Even if you have what may be considered "large" hands?)

I read reviews of the Compact and found one where the reviewer reviewed all three chassis types (full size, compact, sub-compact). He also marvelled at the Compact, and said during his shooting, he found it to be more accurate and stable than the full size. I know this is contrary to the conventional thinking on _gun size increases accuracy_, but, again, has anyone here had an experience where two very similar gun designs were shot on a range and the smaller one was easier and more accurate?

So, to sum up, two questions: 
... 1)can the greatness of a gun's feel in your hand increase accuracy?
... 2)(given similar designs) has anyone found a smaller gun to be more accurate than a larger?

TIA.

_*Beretta Foreva!*_

_*







*_


----------



## .32auto (Jan 20, 2018)

I have one and also love the feel in my hand. It's easy to shoot because of it's weight, but, can't argue with science....the shorter site distance does cut down the accuracy compared to a full size gun.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The smaller the pistol, the harder it is to shoot accurately and effectively.
Small-pistol users need to practice more than anyone else, daily or more often than that.
If you don't practice, you're limited to bad-breath distance, and you may even miss at that range.

Yes, comfort in the hand can be helpful. But it isn't enough.
Small gun? Large practice commitment.


----------



## TheLefty (May 13, 2019)

.32auto said:


> I have one and also love the feel in my hand. It's easy to shoot because of it's weight, but, can't argue with science....the shorter site distance does cut down the accuracy compared to a full size gun.


Not to get into a spat, but in golf, club length and weight gather together at some mysterious mean. In football, it is not uncommon for two balls, both made by Wilson, to separate themselves so that one throws and sails better than the other. Baseball bats are the same way: one just reveals itself to be the one (whereas, the heavier and longer the better, if a machine were swinging). I know the science of site radius, but that is independent of the human element. Have you shot your Compact (_congratulations_, btw) against the Full Size anywhere, side by side?

But thanks for responding, and enjoy your Compact.


----------



## TheLefty (May 13, 2019)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The smaller the pistol, the harder it is to shoot accurately and effectively.
> Small-pistol users need to practice more than anyone else, daily or more often than that.
> If you don't practice, you're limited to bad-breath distance, and you may even miss at that range.
> 
> ...


Is that a PX4 SubCompact in your avatar picture?

And as I said to " *.32auto* " above (or below), I'm familiar with the geometry of site radius as it relates to accuracy, but that discounts the human element of how a gun's feel might activate some otherwise dormant brain centers that make shooting, returning to target, trigger pulling simply more "compatible" to the shooting process. Have you ever shot your (apparent) SubCompact side by side with either the Compact or the Full Size? And this question only applies to mine if you "_*love*_" the SubCompact in your hand versus the other offerings. If the Sub was chosen purely for size and concealability, and not via some instant connection you felt with it, then a range session won't really test the issue I'm raising.

Not arguing, only wondering if cognitive science has ever wandered into pistol shooting and done any experiments.

Thanks for responding.

( And now I'm thinking of Billy Gibbons and his "guns ... cars ... and guitars" line ... do guns have any guitar in them?)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TheLefty said:


> Is that a PX4 SubCompact in your avatar picture?


Nope.
It's a Semmerling LM-4, in .45 ACP.
See: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semmerling_LM4

My other sub-compact pocket pistol is an AMT .45 Backup.
See: https://www.personaldefenseworld.com/2013/12/preview-high-standard-amt-backup-45-acp/

I pocket-carried for the past 20 years. Previous to that, I carried a full-size pistol OWB.



TheLefty said:


> ...Have you ever shot your (apparent) SubCompact side by side with either the Compact or the Full Size?...


Yup.
My full-size pistol(s) are M1911s, all in .45 ACP.
Two are full-size, and one is a small "snubbie."

Out to 20 yards, I've been equally accurate with both "sizes" for quite a long time...until the recent onset of arthritis and pervasive joint pain.
Until that moment, I had always considered 25 yards to be my practical limit. But now, it's only about 15 yards, and no longer with a .45 ACP pistol.
I now carry a .380 ACP pistol, OWB, 24/7/365.

During about 20 years of "practical shooting" competition, I was occasionally called upon to shoot at 50 yards. I wasn't very good at that.
But at 25 yards and under, I was pretty deadly.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

TheLefty said:


> Is that a PX4 SubCompact in your avatar picture?
> 
> And as I said to " *.32auto* " above (or below), I'm familiar with the geometry of site radius as it relates to accuracy, but that discounts the human element of how a gun's feel might activate some otherwise dormant brain centers that make shooting, returning to target, trigger pulling simply more "compatible" to the shooting process. Have you ever shot your (apparent) SubCompact side by side with either the Compact or the Full Size? And this question only applies to mine if you "_*love*_" the SubCompact in your hand versus the other offerings. If the Sub was chosen purely for size and concealability, and not via some instant connection you felt with it, then a range session won't really test the issue I'm raising.
> 
> ...


----------



## .32auto (Jan 20, 2018)

No, it feels good, shoots well and I have not shot the larger PX4. It's just simply at the range whenever I do shoot it and then either a full size Beretta 92 or Sig I'm not laying the shots down as accurately. Pure and simple as that (time after time).


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a compact, and I have owned 3 fullsize PX4s years ago. 

I shoot the compact very well at 7 yards. At 15 yards, I can shoot better with the fullsize PX4 - because of the longer sight radius... As others have stated...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I participated in a mock traffic stop with our local police dept.
They gave us the duty issue belt to wear for the mock traffic stops. The gun was a glock with a holster inside release button.
We used a combination rubber bullet that left a paint mark (one of the participants from the week earlier had a bruise). Face shield, sweatshirt.

What this dept does when initiating a traffic stop is "canting their patrol vehicle to the left" The idea is to place the engine block into a position that would be more defensive in case of a shooting situation.

During one of my stops the guy jumps out of his car yelling " WHY ARE YOU PULLING ME OVER". I immediately drew my handgun and told
him " HANDS IN THE AIR" he raised his hands.
I made the mistake of glancing over at the trainer- instructor.

The guys hands were reaching for a waistband handgun , practically fully drawn by the time I looked back at him.

I ducked behind the police car, lol.

I kept ordering him to drop the weapon.
I yelled to the instructor "Can I get some back up"

He started shooting
I had ducked behind the car
We were about 2 car lengths from each other until I ducked behind the rear of the car. Then it was much further,lol.
I wasn't gonna get hit by one of those bullets

Point I'm making is ,,,I KNOW I DIDNT USE THE SIGHTS, lol
I never did get shot,lol.
I had an opportunity, I emptied the gun, only about seven rounds loaded into the mag.
He said I hit him a couple times , thought I buried all the shots into his torso.
It was a point and shoot situation.
I just didn't have the time to take my eyes off of the bad guy. I already made that mistake

Imo i gave myself a failing grade, we weren't being graded , it's a community thing.
I took my eyes off of the enraged citizen

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_shooting


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I have been practicing for my yearly LEOSA shoot with a CZ 97, P-01, and the CZ 75b. I come out practically the same with all three time wise and with malfunction drills, but the larger .45 and CZ75b have a definite accuracy edge at 25 yards. At 3, 7, and fifteen yards scores are close with all three, but for actual qualification I'm using the 75. The difference between the 75b and it's smaller P-01 clone are not great, but there is a difference.


----------



## TheLefty (May 13, 2019)

pic said:


> I participated in a mock traffic stop with our local police dept.
> They gave us the duty issue belt to wear for the mock traffic stops. The gun was a glock with a holster inside release button.
> We used a combination rubber bullet that left a paint mark (one of the participants from the week earlier had a bruise). Face shield, sweatshirt.
> 
> ...


Though I myself am a committed point shooter, and rarely ever line up my sights at the Range (except to flatter myself and hit something at 50 yards), I appreciate the mention of that shooting practice. But other than that, I'm unclear what you are telling me when it comes to one gun frame's geometry, though smaller, feeling so much better that it is more accurate.

Please return and clarify.
Either way, sounds like a fun and enlightening experience to do a traffic stop.

Thanks for responding.


----------



## TheLefty (May 13, 2019)

Tangof said:


> I have been practicing for my yearly LEOSA shoot with a CZ 97, P-01, and the CZ 75b. I come out practically the same with all three time wise and with malfunction drills, but the larger .45 and CZ75b have a definite accuracy edge at 25 yards. At 3, 7, and fifteen yards scores are close with all three, but for actual qualification I'm using the 75. The difference between the 75b and it's smaller P-01 clone are not great, but there is a difference.


Range.

I was remiss in my post and omitted the class of shooter I am: strictly self-defense, with concealed carry, and a practical distance of 15 yards as an upper boundary. I live in a fairly gun intolerant area, border one that is completely intolerant (_Philadelphia_); and I believe that any shooting exchange I got into above that distance (especially at say 40 yards) regardless if my adversary was a known psychopath, would get me in jail for not retreating. Beyond that, I've often fancied a 6" or 8" .357 revolver for backup home defense, but again the added weight, lower round capacity is not offset by the increased accuracy given my primary range.

Thank you for outlining your choices and results.


----------



## TheLefty (May 13, 2019)

Shipwreck said:


> I have a compact, and I have owned 3 fullsize PX4s years ago.
> 
> I shoot the compact very well at 7 yards. At 15 yards, I can shoot better with the fullsize PX4 - because of the longer sight radius... As others have stated...


Good info.

So even at 15 yards (which as I say above is my practical upper limit) you see a significant accuracy loss with the Compact. I am reminded of Richard Castle: "Don't ruin my story with your logic." Don't ruin my gun love with your facts.

But thanks for responding.


----------



## TheLefty (May 13, 2019)

.32auto said:


> No, it feels good, shoots well and I have not shot the larger PX4. It's just simply at the range whenever I do shoot it and then either a full size Beretta 92 or Sig I'm not laying the shots down as accurately. Pure and simple as that (time after time).


Do you carry the Compact concealed, or is it just a fun gun that you own for its innate beauty?

Thanks for returning and clarifying.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

TheLefty said:


> Good info.
> 
> So even at 15 yards (which as I say above is my practical upper limit) you see a significant accuracy loss with the Compact. I am reminded of Richard Castle: "Don't ruin my story with your logic." Don't ruin my gun love with your facts.
> 
> But thanks for responding.


Yes, that is what I am saying. A longer sight radius always makes it easier to shoot.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Enter laser sights into the equation, what do we get? 

Any ones comfort of a certain handgun based on "it feels good" can certainly benefit your shooting accuracy . 
As you mentioned golf clubs above. I'm assuming you're a golfer. 
The game of golf and ones ability with certain feel good clubs in the bag , links to a mental confidence that has proven to exist. 
That feel good (confidence) can equal better shooting I believe . 
Like Bobby Jones once said. The game of golf is played within that 9 inch space between your ears.


----------



## TheLefty (May 13, 2019)

pic said:


> Enter laser sights into the equation, what do we get?
> 
> Any ones comfort of a certain handgun based on "it feels good" can certainly benefit your shooting accuracy .
> As you mentioned golf clubs above. I'm assuming you're a golfer.
> ...


Long ago and faraway, I was a golf instructor.
Beyond confidence, the right wedge, the right driver, the right putter have the power to engage a parts of the mind that otherwise would be dormant, thus bringing more control powers into the process and making the club more effective. The length of the Full Size Storm over the *Compact!* is not significant, and so I wonder if a more engaged brain can overcome the small difference. Full Size --> SubCompact would be another story, as - apart from the barrel design -- the geometries there have greater variance.

Thanks for joining the discussion, and sharing your view that comfort can start a process that " _can certainly benefit shooting accuracy._ "


----------



## TheLefty (May 13, 2019)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, that is what I am saying. A longer sight radius always makes it easier to shoot.


Thanks for responding.


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

I sure like my little compact 9mm storm. But i also have a full size 40 and 45 storm as well and as far as most everyone's talking about, I think my aim is better with my other two but, I primarily just bought the compact to use as my nightstand pistol because it fits my streamlight laser/flashlight combo so incredibly well. One things for certain, you can't go wrong the px4. I love all three of mine. And I've converted them all to type G decocker only.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

